# Santa Cruz BMX RIDE August 17 2019 With SE BIKES



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 13, 2019)

SE BIKES has posted the following on their website  -  http://www.sebikes.com/

*"Who’s down to show some Cali love!? Save the date for the Santa Cruz Rideout on August, 17th! The exact meet up spot will be announced a few days before the ride. LET’S GET IT!"*


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 15, 2019)

*sebikes*
The #santacruzrideout is coming back this weekend! This is always one of the best rides of the year as it cruises through the town of #santacruz, goes by the famous boardwalk, stops at some rad dirt jumps & pump track, and even along the beach⛱️! This ride has such a great vibe! Follow on instagram @santacruzmaniaccs to keep up to date with exact meet-up location.

SE Bikes on Instagram


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 15, 2019)

Meet at the corner of Swanton Blvd and Delaware Avenue in Santa Cruz


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 19, 2019)

The Ride on Saturday was awesome...

there were about 700 bicycles...

Here are  few images in groups of 10


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 19, 2019)

And Then...


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 19, 2019)

The Jump...


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 19, 2019)

And Then...


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 19, 2019)

A Few More...


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Aug 19, 2019)

Okay....last group


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2019)

Damons bus is way kool! Great pics !


----------

